# have you ever been obsessed with someone?



## pikabird

...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


----------



## ZeroX4

I was obsessed with my former best friend, who was everything I wanted in a girlfriend. I never stalked her much, though--but I would check her Myspace page more times than I should've. That's about it, but I often had her on my mind a whole lot, and everything on my mind involved her. It made me sick after a while.

Obsession is never good.


----------



## solasum

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/obsession-83209/

And yes, I do stalk. I'm stalking this guy I work with right now, for example.


----------



## estse

Here's one I made...yikes...almost one year ago:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/obsessing-over-someone-62522/#post899087

Nothing has changed.


----------



## smalltowngirl

You prank call? Aren't you worried about caller ID? 

I think "stalking" people online that you're interested in is normal. Facebook and Myspace were practically made for that kind of thing. :lol Fantasizing about someone you're infatuated with is normal too. 

If you were really a stalker you'd be secretly cutting out chunks of his hair or climbing trees to look into his windows at night. Maybe you'd cover an entire wall in your room with pictures you've taken of him doing mundane things. And of course you'd have a shrine devoted to him in your closet. All real stalkers have shrines in their closets. :nw


----------



## rdrr

I will tell a girl I like them, because its best to just flat out know to avoid the hassle and going crazy about them.


----------



## theuprising

pikabird said:


> ...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
> i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


In high school i subconsciously stalked someone. Getting crushes are really awkward, if I like a girl now, I'll try and talk to her so I don't attribute qualities she doesn't have on her.

This one girl struck me to my very core though last week, we had an instant click and I enjoyed her presence (this week I found out I had given her qualities she didn't have, and she was just a friendly, nice, and pretty girl that happened to like me for some of the qualities I had, and I don't find that super attractive anymore after I started changing myself, but still, she's VERY desirable), and I was like "if I had my sh1t together, I would so have this girl, look how compatible we are, I'm letting my life slip past me!" So I'm going through a massive reformation process. I threw laziness out the door, I've become self reliant and found core value in myself by identifying myself with my purpose in life, I've watched the blueprint decoded (please watch this, this is awesome), all because I know I would regret it for a long time if I DIDN'T get with this chick.

I hope I have the drive to keep going after this, I think I will, I'm getting things done now and major previous problems in my life are becoming undone. My dreams seem in reach. Its not easy to do this though, not even close, it takes a lot of will power. But its more than worth it imo


----------



## Ironcross

OH YEAH

I know that feeling all too well. You have no idea how creepy I can be when i am obsessed enough about someone. You know what sucks? When you like someone SO MUCH that you can't help but be completely obsessed, they usually run away from you because of your creepiness. It is really counter productive.


----------



## New

Nope, I have never been obsessed with anyone before. It seems that is much weirder than actually being obsessed with someone...


----------



## Some Russian Guy

I am obsessed with only one person and one person only... and that is myself...


----------



## mari07

pikabird said:


> ...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
> i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


I think I can relate to this because I sometimes do that. yeah absolutely daydream about the person every minute of everyday. stuff like imagining myself having a date with that person and anything we could possibly do together. To share with you my experience, there was this guy in college whom I fell inlove with secretly. I can't confess my feelings to him face to face because of my extreme shyness so I decided to tell him through text, ofcourse anonymously, I befriended him thru text for almost 3years, without him knowing my identity.


----------



## flapjacker

Took me a good 6 years to stop thinking about an ex so much. No stalking none of that, but she plagued my thoughts and invaded my dreams so much that I just had to avoid her and push her out of my consciousness. Took a really long time to come to my senses.

I always think about past things and how they could have played out differently. Or I'll just replay the past over and over in my head for no known reason. Guess it's just a quirk of my brain.


----------



## stitchdoll

well .. what you typed is exactly what I'm going through right now. Only for the prank call .. No .. other than that .. almost all you listed is now what I'm going through..

i think is the fact that we can't get near them, that we had to search their names on the internet/facebook for their photos and look at the photo every single time .


----------



## Freiheit

My obsession with this one person started almost 3 years ago and I'm still obsessed with him. I keep dreaming about this person almost every night and I stalk him online. It sucks.


----------



## Avellana

flapjacker said:


> Took me a good 6 years to stop thinking about an ex so much. No stalking none of that, but she plagued my thoughts and invaded my dreams so much that I just had to avoid her and push her out of my consciousness. Took a really long time to come to my senses.
> 
> I always think about past things and how they could have played out differently. Or I'll just replay the past over and over in my head for no known reason. Guess it's just a quirk of my brain.


I think my experience was pretty similar - except he left the country and severed contact (not to flee me - I hasten to add, he just wanted to leave the country).


----------



## Wulf chan

Yupp.
I try to memorise her timetable, so I know which way I can walk past her. Scarily enough, I've already worked out and remembered a worrying amount of her lessons u_u internet stalkings... yep. I literally stare at her name, hoping something will happen. Argh I could go on. It's lasted two years now 0_o
Heeeelllpppp meee...


----------



## amazement

long story short

Yes, I was very much infatuated with another person. We used to talk but lost contact after we had switched schools. Then by chance I saw her again, 2 years later, and I felt that I had awakened from a dream. This started my infatuation with her which lasted for a couple of years. I got her contact information from one of her friends and I told her my feelings. She never responded and when I saw her at school; she didn’t give off any indication that she shared the same sentiment. My infatuation started to fade and all that I was left with was anger. 

Forgetting her was my utmost priority and I was successful as I completely avoided her. But then, as if a cruel joke, she was thrown into my life again and avoidance was not possible. I had her for classes and in line of sight. Before these days, I never had bad anxiety but having to face her day after day, for hours on end, my emotions were constantly haywire. I started to break down but even though I was still angry with her, I still had daydreams about how we will somehow end up together. Even though I avoided her as much as possible, I still longed to see her again. She would try to be around me but yet not say a word to me. I used have a good outlook of life during these times; I truly believed life was magical. 

We would bump into each other as if we were being guided to the right spots. I didn’t consider all these moments’ coincidences, but rather, moments to instill a sense of faith that I was being watched over. This went on for a couple of years and my anxiety got worse. But then it all ended. The movie was over and all that was left was an empty theater. All that I was left with for having so much faith in something was anger. My one parting gift from her was anxiety that had spilled over into all aspects of my life.


----------



## mari07

so are these things normal? or is it associated with SAD?


----------



## Dub16

Great Uncle Bulgaria from the Wombles. I continually wrote to him looking for advice. (he was very wise ya see). But he never wrote back like.
And then I tried to get his number from the Golden pages. And then made enquiries aboot maybe catchin' a plane to England to get to talk to the fooker. 
But I was only 6 years old at the time and the travel agent said I was "too young" to travel alone.
Sometimes I still think aboot Great Uncle Bulgaria and I know we could have been great friends.

Here's a pic of the ignorant git here:


----------



## Kwtrader

yeah, i saw someone that showed interest in me in person about 6 months ago and i feel attracted to that person but i'm too shy so i didn't do nothing. but i do think about that person and imagine what it would be like to be with them alot. i do this until i see someone else that shows interest in me and im attracted to, then i think about this new person until the next comes along lol. i'm a sad person.


----------



## Nathan18

smalltowngirl said:


> If you were really a stalker you'd be secretly cutting out chunks of his hair or climbing trees to look into his windows at night. Maybe you'd cover an entire wall in your room with pictures you've taken of him doing mundane things. And of course you'd have a shrine devoted to him in your closet. All real stalkers have shrines in their closets. :nw


Haha, that post reminded me of the girl on Hey Arnold. She had a shrine devoted to him in her closet. :b

To answer the question, yes. More than once, actually. I'm currently obsessing over one girl, but I wouldn't say I stalk her. I've tried to find her on the Facebook, but I don't think she has one. That's as far as I've gone.


----------



## Akira90125

i became obsessed with a female therapist for a while. i misinterpreted her kindness and compassion for romantic interest. or maybe i just wanted her to be a romantic companion of mine.

it got to a point where after i was discharged from the hospital program i found her address and went to her house. i suppose it was wishful thinking that she would understand my feelings and allow me to talk to her for a bit, which is all i was hoping for, at least consciously. but she wasn't there when i showed up. so due to ruminating about her my anxiety became worse so i wound up in the hospital again, except i wasn't able to work with her or even see her periodically for two respective reasons; i told the program director about the issue, but also because she was away on vacation for most of my time at the hospital (which may have been a big reason for why he allowed me to come back.)

i think there were a few ways i got over her; - by attaching myself to another girl (a patient) who _seemed_ to be interested in me, but as it eventually turned out, she wasn't. strangely, this wasn't devastating, and the ruminations over the therapist ended. 
- and when the therapist came back observing her reactions to me whenever i glanced at her, reactions which seemed to indicate disdain. Whether they were intentional or not on her part i don't know, but it seemed to help. or perhaps it was just the other girl.


----------



## cynthjl924

OMG. Let me just say first of all that I am sooooo grateful and happy that I found this site. Because at times I feel like I'm weird or something because of my habits. And then I come here and see that I'm not the only one.
But yeah, I'm actually going through this right now, with this guy. And I'm trying to get over it. Honestly I don't know why I'm obsessing over him or why I think he's so interesting. I guess it's because it started out as a crush. I did talk to him a couple of times online, which was easy and I was sure that he did like me. And when I finally got the chance to talk to him in person, my social anxiety got the best of me, and I avoided him (I walked RIGHT passed him). I had other chances as well but that one is so significant to me, because it was the first one. So, yeah I think I'm pretty much over the crush. It's just that I obsess and fantasize over him because I keep thinking, 'what if I didn't have SA?'


----------



## SilentWitness

Yes. It was an obsession in my mind only.

Except I did stalk a guy when I was 15 for a few months, have never done that since. Stalking is just wrong.


----------



## Arisa1536

Dub16 said:


> Great Uncle Bulgaria from the Wombles. I continually wrote to him looking for advice. (he was very wise ya see). But he never wrote back like.
> And then I tried to get his number from the Golden pages. And then made enquiries aboot maybe catchin' a plane to England to get to talk to the fooker.
> But I was only 6 years old at the time and the travel agent said I was "too young" to travel alone.
> Sometimes I still think aboot Great Uncle Bulgaria and I know we could have been great friends.
> 
> Here's a pic of the ignorant git here:


LOLOLOLOLOL i loved the wombles oops perhaps i had a little obsession myself, although mine was with fraggle rock haha

but in all seriousness yeah *raises hand* i have been obsessed in guys in the past, people who open up and tell me they like me then its all on, and then they take it back and move on and go with someone else, so basically they totally dick me around and i still want them, the more they pull away they more i push, it was a bad cycle, but i have not had that for a good two years now thank god

but i have been there

lol cartoon obsessions on the other hand are a little more frightening cuz u start seeing them in your dreams......








i was twelve though when arthur came to town LOL


----------



## yourfavestoner

I'm going on my fifth obsession.

The only way they go away is by the obsession moving to a different person, for whatever reason. The worst part is some of them have shown interest in me, but I am simply unable to respond. If anything, they'd think I dislike them.


----------



## ShyViolet

yourfavestoner said:


> The only way they go away is by the obsession moving to a different person, for whatever reason.


That's been the case for me. What sucks is it's still the same pain, just with a different person.

As for stalking, I only cyber stalk. They don't know I'm doing it and it doesn't hurt anyone... except myself (mentally). "Real life" stalking is just creepy and wrong... although I do admit to driving past someone's house when I was in high school.


----------



## iuseings

I bet obsession with another person is associated with SAD or more specifically people who have little friends or are socially isolated, possibly because of the compulsion and desire to be with people. 

I'm not really obsessed with anyone, because funnily enough, I don't develop crushes or complusive thoughts about people because I'm afraid of their judgments and kinda have fictional judgments of me from them already (I like so have sad, lol).

I kinda still have a fixation, definitly not an obsession, of a friend I had from 14-17 years old. I only still think about her because I don't know what happened to her... she jumped from foster care to foster care and then to a group home. We got into a fight, stopped talking and then she called me up one day and she told me she was living with foster care and was pregnant and all that. I was going to call her back again but never did... until months later but by that time she moved out. I contacted her old foster parents, even tried to call her biological mom but she wasn't listed (alcoholic living in a trailer). I was told from her first foster parents that her biological sister kicked her out of her house and that she last heard she was living in a half-way house but she didn't know where and she didn't have contact with her.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmm, I guess I was semi-obsessed with my old neighbour, but she moved like 5 years ago. She had a crush on me and I had one on her, but yeah didn't do anything about it, was very awkward thing going on seeing her all the time and not greeting her. Now an old couple lives there, so no obsession with neighbour currently...


----------



## nycdude

*Not really **obsessed but i did like this girl back in high school but i was just to nervous and shy to ask her name or talk to her, i always saw her at the library alone sometimes and i always told myself to man up and speak to her, Never did. But soon after i heard her name when she was in my class and i searched her up on myspace and found her. I always wondered what her name would sound with my last name. But i got over it. 
*


----------



## LALoner

I've never stalked anyone but I've repetitively googled their name like an idiot.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Obsession with someone is never a good thing. I was obsessed with three of my female crushes during high school, and at one point, I was looking them up on Myspace\Facebook for the sole purpose of finding revealing pictures of them to... well, you know. 

I am no longer in touch with them, as one of them blocked me on Facebook, another blew me off when I complimented her on msn one school night in grade 11, and the last one... well everything just kind of snowballed. It has taken me almost 5 years to get them off my mind, quite sad, really.  "tear"


----------



## Poncho

Yes! Especially about people that I see everyday that could potentially be my friend. Until I realize they have friends already and id just end up being a fifth wheel. Again.


----------



## little elf

Hi 

I've been obsessed by people before - as far as really really wanting them to like me and then frequently looking at their facebook profile and googling them and stuff like that, and trying to get their attention. As others have mentioned, it just ends up turning them off. I don't know about 'normal' but I don't think it's healthy. It's not based on reality or rational thinking - it's more of a compulsion, trying to satisfy some deep emotional need for love or attention, or to pacify some sort of anxiety. A lot of the time, you don't even REALLY know the person - they just represent something you want to have for yourself, or you crave their approval because you think it will validate your worth or make you happy. Imagining a connection that isn't really there, that isn't reciprocated by that person, is not a positive or healthy thing. It can only lead to disappointment, rejection, rage, depression. It's really self-abuse in the end.

I think if you're violating another person's boundaries, it's turning into a problem that needs some attention. Prank calling, to me, is the start of that.

That's how I feel about my own past obsessions anyway. It's never made me feel happy to behave like that.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Yes, I have had obsessions over people and other things before... not a very nice way to live really.
Careful about that stalking thing... It's normal for people to look at the facebook and stuff of their crush a lot, but invading their personal space is a violation of privacy and it could make some people very uncomfortable.


----------



## KennethJones

The first thing to understand when you find yourself obsessed with someone is that your thoughts, feelings, and emotions toward the person are absolutely meaningless. Once you begin to understand how worthless your own feelings are, your mind will let go of the obsession. 

People become obsessed with others through ignorance. They are not aware of the worthless nature of their own emotions.


----------



## smithsgirly

yeah... I know about this too well. Ever since I could remember I've always been obsessing over guys! Like trying to figure out ever little detail about them via Internet. With my last crush I knew pretty much everything about him, and it felt wrong whenever conversing with him cuz I knew who HE was and he didn't care to know anything about me. I ran into him at school and he was acting like I was a stranger. It hurt my feelings buttt in the end I didn't care. I was so over him and he knew it. He was my last crazy obsession and im changing my ways. It is so much better to get to know a person in person. I dont know my current crushs last name and it feels good to not be able to look him up. so I could restrict myself from doing so!


----------



## RichardWood

No,I haven't.


----------



## raisinoakleaves

indoorswimming said:


> yes, currently. and it's never been this bad.
> but I noticed from reading everyone else's replies that they seem to love these people romantically. I don't deny loving them ... but it's completely platonic. They're older than me by enough.
> anyway so I've been thinking about them nonstop for months. every morning ... first thing to cross my mind. I fantasize too, except nothing dirty. at all. just situations where they actually show some kind of concern for me ..
> anyway I do know them personally but not that personally. and this person used to try to get me to talk, and they sincerely cared, but I like them so much I couldn't do anything when they were near, so I just looked. or diverted my eyes...
> anyway it's the most painful thing I've ever had to go through so far with my experience with social anxiety because I like them beyond everything .. and lately I know, I can just tell they've given up on me. but it's not just that .. I can also see they're irritated. I must have done something to offend, I can't imagine what, but it hurts like anything
> 
> It takes months for me to forget single encounters with people that I like - but this person is definitely the most unforgettable yet. and I have to see them so often, I don't know how many years it'll be before I can forget them completely. and it sucks so much because that's not what I want to have to do about it. I want so bad for them to try again.
> 
> because I'm sure it's like this with most people with SA, but I act (sort of) snooty to the people I like most. like a "I don't really care if you're around or not" kind of thing ... sometimes it even comes off as dislike. and regular people have their insecurities too of course. so I can imagine that always being treated like you're not liked by the person with SA, not knowing the real reason why, and trying still on top of that to get them out of their shell is _tough. _even for a regular person. so the person I'm talking about... they tried that for a little bit at first, and of course, I put up my defenses and ran away whenever they tried to seem approachable. I just _needed_ them to try more. like, I need you to _force_ yourself on me. and no one figures out that that's what they have to do. because it seems like I'm going through pain when you're around me. so the person may be trying to make me feel at ease by leaving.. but that's the last thing I want. I don't blame anybody of course. and then I always think ... well why the hell should they try so hard? for someone like me? work so hard and all you get is me.


I have also often felt nonromantic adoration towards people who have sincerely cared about me, and obsessed about them in a kind of hero-worhip way, dreaming about them caring about me and how I wanted to show them that I cared about them back, the most physical ever being hugging them. I'm currently obsessed with one woman now, kind of a role model to me, and have been obsessing about her for about a year. I've been yearning to reach out to her and tell her about my SA problems cause I know she's really caring and I think she might even be flattered to know how much I like her, but it could also backfire and she might secretly be a little freaked out about how obsessed I am, even though I'm sure she would act like she was cool with it just cause she's so damn nice. I hope I get the courage, at least soon cause I'll be gone in a few months and probably not ever see her again. I also kind of get the snooty "I don't really care/I don't really need you that much" kind of attitude around her too...I think cause I try to compensate for how much I really do care...but I think she might be starting to see through it. I feel your pain though!


----------



## bluebluesplayer

Sadly yes. With a couple of females I've met. 

One I met back in 2001 in Oxford UK. We were both teenagers at the time. We met in Oxford (we were doing an 1-month academic summer program). I thought she was the most beautiful girl and actually still do. She was gorgeous but she also seemed down to earth. I never revealed to her how I felt about her. We haven't talked in a long time. Like 7 years. She lives in the US, I live in Canada. We both went off to college. She stopped replying to my emails. I eventually got the hint. 

I check out her FB profile from time to time.


----------



## richiek

Yes, I have in the past and am currently obsessed with someone right now. 

The past two crushes I've had are with women at work. The last one I had I learned was married and I think I freaked her out by my behavior. Whenever she stops by her office, she pretty much ignores me.

I've also done the cyber stalking thing as well. I always feel dirty and ashamed after doing this, so I feel a bit better that I'm not the only one who does this.

My current crush infrequently comes to our office, but she is always pleasant and comes to my desk to fill out paperwork and smiles at me, even though I'm too tongue tied to speak. I notice her on the subway after work and I try approach her for a conversation, but I end up losing my nerve and chicken out. I'm pretty sure she notices this. Last week, I finally introduce myself to her on the train. I was nervous as hell, I think she could sense this. She was polite but aloof. I hope to try to strike up a conversation with her next week. I also found her Facebook page, and my heart sunk when I noticed she has over 300 friends (I thought she might have been shy, like me). I am extremely tempted to send her a friend request, but I'm afraid that will freak her out.


----------



## tall

richiek said:


> Yes, I have in the past and am currently obsessed with someone right now.
> 
> The past two crushes I've had are with women at work. The last one I had I learned was married and I think I freaked her out by my behavior. Whenever she stops by her office, she pretty much ignores me.
> 
> I've also done the cyber stalking thing as well. I always feel dirty and ashamed after doing this, so I feel a bit better that I'm not the only one who does this.
> 
> My current crush infrequently comes to our office, but she is always pleasant and comes to my desk to fill out paperwork and smiles at me, even though I'm too tongue tied to speak. I notice her on the subway after work and I try approach her for a conversation, but I end up losing my nerve and chicken out. I'm pretty sure she notices this. Last week, I finally introduce myself to her on the train. I was nervous as hell, I think she could sense this. She was polite but aloof. I hope to try to strike up a conversation with her next week. I also found her Facebook page, and my heart sunk when I noticed she has over 300 friends (I thought she might have been shy, like me). I am extremely tempted to send her a friend request, but I'm afraid that will freak her out.


You sound exactly like me. I think this happens to me because of my lack of a social life. Work is like my social life.


----------



## Arisa1536

Oh hell yes, but its cooled down a lot 
I have been obsessed in people who did not like me back for some reason not being liked by someone caused obsession for me and the more they rejected me and refused the more obsessive i became. I could not sleep, eat or think until i got a text or they bothered to come over to my place it was like they threw me a bone by offering to appear friendly and they knew it too. Obsession is terrible and was one of the main things i had to work on and get therapy for. I thought benzo's would help but sometimes they increased the obsession :afr

I like being in control of it now  and i am really hoping my ADHD medication will help clear my head because it will make controlling it easier than doing it all on my own

But i do understand because i used to have it frequently


----------



## saillias

I became obsessed with two different girls during a 6 month span in 2006. They were just on my mind all the time, associating songs with them and all that. Never been infatuated with a woman since. Probably had to do with the fact I was 17 at the time.


----------



## someguy8

Obsessed with myself.


----------



## Annie K

Yes. :um


----------



## Tiffanythepirate

raisinoakleaves said:


> I have also often felt nonromantic adoration towards people who have sincerely cared about me, and obsessed about them in a kind of hero-worhip way, dreaming about them caring about me and how I wanted to show them that I cared about them back, the most physical ever being hugging them. I'm currently obsessed with one woman now, kind of a role model to me, and have been obsessing about her for about a year. I've been yearning to reach out to her and tell her about my SA problems cause I know she's really caring and I think she might even be flattered to know how much I like her, but it could also backfire and she might secretly be a little freaked out about how obsessed I am, even though I'm sure she would act like she was cool with it just cause she's so damn nice. I hope I get the courage, at least soon cause I'll be gone in a few months and probably not ever see her again. I also kind of get the snooty "I don't really care/I don't really need you that much" kind of attitude around her too...I think cause I try to compensate for how much I really do care...but I think she might be starting to see through it. I feel your pain though!


I feel like im unintentionally stalking my teacher.Everything you said is true to me. I've somehow subconciously found ways to be put in his path. :l I can't talk to him, whenever he is around i get nervous and awkwardly stand there. To the point where he gives up and walks away. I've scared him off. I think he thinks that i hate him when in reality, I feel creepy I feel Like he hates me. But i desperatly want him to approve of me. I feel like he's someone i would want as a mentor. I want to tell him, but i dont want him to be creeped out, if he isnt already.. which he probably is. I often times sit in another class, and daydream about spilling my inermost secrets to him and him accepting me as if it was no big deal. I guess thats all i really want. To be accepted by a father figure. Idk. I just feel like a creepy kid. :l


----------



## ryobi

smalltowngirl said:


> If you were really a stalker you'd be secretly cutting out chunks of his hair or climbing trees to look into his windows at night. Maybe you'd cover an entire wall in your room with pictures you've taken of him doing mundane things. And of course you'd have a shrine devoted to him in your closet. All real stalkers have shrines in their closets. :nw


lol..


----------



## Whatevs

Nah.

I'm really, really self-aware.


----------



## Enora Lively

Yes.


----------



## caflme

Yup... and I enjoy every second of it...


----------



## skygazer

If only we were obsessed with each other...That would be nice. But that can't be, I can enjoy this silly obsession while it lasts.


----------



## Whatevs

But yeah, i've been obsessed.

Just never to a stalkerish extent.

I feel weird just glancing at a facebook page.


----------



## DarkHeartKid

well idk, its a bit diff for me. since im pretty choosy about calling ppl my friends, but whenever some person comes up that imo may be one tho, i yea tend to look up on them some more than usually n stalk their profiles a bit from time to time etc bcz afterall its one of the best ways to get to know what kind of person it is n understand them better without them knowing it n being able to fake things they say in order to appear in some certain way. idk if thats obsession tho, well maybe but isnt it normal to try figure person out to find out if its worth considering them your friend or no? :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

indoorswimming said:


> that's too bad but I'm glad thoughts of them don't bother you anymore. have a good life.


Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Jcgrey

I are...errrr is... er hav... am. kinda a little bit. well maybe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

little elf said:


> It's not based on reality or rational thinking - it's more of a compulsion, trying to satisfy some deep emotional need for love or attention, or to pacify some sort of anxiety. A lot of the time, you don't even REALLY know the person - they just represent something you want to have for yourself, or you crave their approval because you think it will validate your worth or make you happy. Imagining a connection that isn't really there, that isn't reciprocated by that person, is not a positive or healthy thing. It can only lead to disappointment, rejection, rage, depression. It's really self-abuse in the end.
> 
> I think if you're violating another person's boundaries, it's turning into a problem that needs some attention.


This was me in a nutshell from mid-2006 to 2011, off and on.

As for the woman who blocked me, I didn't realize I had violated any friendship boundaries until it was too late, and I ended up removing her form my friends list, and then subsequently "tried" to re-add her, and she realized I wasn't getting the hint when she told me to stop, and blocked me...

Damn, that was cathartic... I feel like crying. "sniffle"


----------



## AshCash

Ya but then a few months go by and I give up liking them because I know that I will nevereverever be able to muster up w/e I need to muster to talk to them.


----------



## Jcgrey

I am obsessed with Régine Chassagne from AF


----------



## CeilingStarer

I was obsessed with a French girl at uni/college a few years back. I was in her project group and could sense that she liked me. No balls on my behalf to initiate anything as per usual. She's still the sexiest, most interesting girl I've ever seen, although she had a *****y streak and was quite materialistic. Of course I actively focus on these points and tell myself it never would have worked out anyway.


----------



## Leary88

Not for a long time, then out of nowhere I'll get that way again.

I hate it because it's usually completely unrequited.  Not that people should be doing backflips because I'm obsessed with them but still.


----------



## St Deutsch

I dont like clingy people.


----------



## plastics

Yeah I have stalked guys before ...one kid I would walk by his house with a friend all the time. That was the only guy where I actually walked by his house though. 

It happens so suddenly, and randomly.


----------



## layitontheline

I've been quite obsessive with a few guys in the past both online and offline. Constantly daydreaming about them and creeping on them online. I've been improving though.


----------



## xjustbreathe

pikabird said:


> ...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
> i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


Oh, my. My ex boyfriend. I was super obsessed with them that it was crazy because I had strong feelings for him and I had noooo idea how to handle the breakup. I thought about him all the time, started doing the scenario thing as well, googled him also. And I still go on Facebook and stare at his pictures because he's so cute. I tried to stop and maybe just talk to him like a friend but he kind of made it obvious that there's nothing to talk about. But I don't "stalk" him as much I used to it, I'm getting over it now because eventually, you'll get tired of chasing someone who doesn't want you.


----------



## Leary88

layitontheline said:


> I've been quite obsessive with a few guys in the past both online and offline. Constantly daydreaming about them and creeping on them online. I've been improving though.


Yeah, same, especially the online thing. I'm alright about not obsessing over people in real life. But I guess when I talk to someone online and it's more relaxed and less inhibited I get more attached or something.

Bleh, we should all stalk each other.


----------



## rymo

sunildudia said:


> How to overcome the obsession with someone ?


By meeting someone else.


----------



## wootmehver

Yes. I have been so obsessed that I wanted them to merge with me and become sort of a colonial organism...I wanted to breathe, eat, think and feel them 24/7, be innundated by their beloved essence inside and out. I wanted to know what they know and feel what they feel. I felt sooo sure that they could fill my psychological deficits forever, that they were the missing piece of my existential jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Nico1986

I'm there right now. Not a good way to think at all.


----------



## Invisigirl

Yes, I'm going through this awful torture right now. I've tried to stop, but my mind just wants to keep obsessing. And don't get me started on the daydreaming. What irritates me is that this guy is on Facebook but he never logs on, so I can't even talk to him online to make myself feel better. I only see him once a week, so the other days I go through withdrawal. 
:dead


----------



## arpeggiator

Many times. Right now I'm obsessed with someone but it doesn't matter, she is cold and distant, just like anybody else *sigh*


----------



## BlazingLazer

I've only been obsessed with the possibility of other people finally accepting me and welcoming me into their world. Or just any type of satisfying social (among other things) connection, really.

But I wouldn't even go so far as to say 'obsess'.


----------



## Marakunda

I think I am at the moment actually! :blank

He's so perfect...

Not that I'm like attracted to him but, he's so cool! He's got NO problems in life at all, he's mature, smart, and just the perfect kind of person to me. I'd like to at least be somewhat like him.... :yes

Dunno if that's obsession though.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Skylaishot said:


> I think I am at the moment actually! :blank
> 
> He's so perfect...
> 
> Not that I'm like attracted to him but, he's so cool! He's got NO problems in life at all, he's mature, smart, and just the perfect kind of person to me. I'd like to at least be somewhat like him.... :yes
> 
> Dunno if that's obsession though.


Really!? Aw hell, I had no idea you felt that way about me!

Wow, and what timing too. I can finally let go of my "obsession" at last!


----------



## iRock365

Idk about prank calling...........?? But looking them up on the net every now and then seems to be pretty normal for the most part. I think a lot of people do that.


----------



## KelsKels

Well this is probably going to sound crazy, but Ill think about people alot. Just friends or random people I know about. Sometimes when Im just doing whatever around the house Ill act like their in the room with me. Not like talking to them, just act like Im trying to impress them even if theyre not there. Idk, its really really weird. :um


----------



## Kathykook

Yes. All the time. I am very passionate about the opposite sex.


----------



## Ponceau 4R

I tend to lose interest before it could happen


----------



## Silverella

Huge problem for me. Let me just say, it doesn't let up once you're married (though thankfully I was allowed 7 years obsession free) - you just have to feel guilty for it on top of everything else :| Not being able to express yourself correctly leads to this obsession, I think. You're always left with this 'if only' feeling (if only I could talk to them, if only they really knew me) and the lack of being able to take any real action means your stuck in limbo and can't get closer to the person, or get over it.


----------



## Miss Bee

There was a boy I saw from a distance before meeting him, and I hoped he wouldn't graduate so I would have the opportunity to meet him. When I started school and he met me in our classes, he reached out to get to know me, which I now see was because he probably thought I was cute. I seized this opportunity and he became my first friend and I came to truly like him. He helped me with my anxieties and is there for me. But then he got a girlfriend. I still continue to flirt with him, I suppose. Today, I blew him a kiss and he blew one back. Is that flirting when done to a friend?

He talked to me about the joys of alcohol and being drunk once. I had never tried it and I resented it. I asked him what the point to it was, and he simply asked why there had to be a point. He accused me of living a structured life and that to take chances would be good for me. Weeks later, we talked this subject again, me still having never drank. He argued the importance of experiencing life. That night, he was determined to get me to try alcohol and I did. Since then, I've come to adopt a goal to experience life. 

I see this man I respect--a better musician, more intelligent, and well regarded socially--indulging in behavior that I once shunned and I too want to adopt it so I might be as happy and anxiety free as him. He embodies what I want to be and has what I want to have. His influence over me in tremendous, and he surely knows it. He is a party boy, and I was once the goodest girl, but I can't help but be attracted to his lifestyle. Or maybe it is just I can't help but simply be attracted to him.


----------



## sweetD

Yup. One too many times. About 2 times in my life. Once as a teenager and once in college. No stalking or anything creepy. But spent a lot of time thinking about them.


----------



## hmnut

Yeah... also more times than I care to think about.

Let's see, first in grade school (that's right I said grade school, but it was sixth grade so that's slightly less creepy). Next one High School, then one in college and one after college. 

Those were all at least 2 year long obessions (at LEAST 2 years, most longer). 

There were several short obession burst between these girls.

I never out right stalked a girl, though if I found myself near her house I would probably walk by her house hoping she might be outside. 

The invention of social networking sites like Myspace and Facebook DID NOT HELP!!!! As there is nothing that feeds the obsession fire better than access to what they are doing and free pictures of them.

But I broke through, and I believe I am on the other side. I use to think I was in love with those women, but I see now I wasn't I just hated myself so much and wanted someone to love me. It was easier to make my self-worth based on how they saw me rather than on how I saw myself.


----------



## leave me alone

Maybe back in the days, but it wasnt really that drastic. I guess i wouldnt even call it obessed.


----------



## vaness

yes I'm obsessed with someone and I can't stop thinking about them, lots of daydreaming


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

I am obsessed with someone but I do more stalking less daydreaming. :b
He doesn't really deserve my obsession though so I feel I get less and less obsessed. lol


----------



## radiancia

Yep...unrequited love is a recurring theme in my life. Its funny, because there have been plenty of guys who like me...but none of them are ever the guys Im interested in. I pine for some unattainable dream after dream and it depresses me knowing that it'll never happen. As wonderful as my daydreams are...how do you realistically settle for less than what you truly want?


----------



## Witchcraft

Yes, I used to obsess with my boyfriend every time we would break up.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Stalking isn't normal..... lol

Edit: Being completely infatuated or obsessed with someone, that's normal. But physically stalking them? Not so much.


----------



## bestgal

Hi,

Just wanted to comment as this has happened to me. My crush was someone who was extremely attractive, powerful position and had that confidence and charm about him. I didn't initially get obsessed with him but then he spoke to me and seemed nice and not like some of the men you meet who make you feel like an idiot.

I seem to have this problem with Nice men who are quite powerful. Anyway it usually started as a slight crush until it becomes a bit obsessive [without being dangerous]. With this type of crush, I will either be very shy or slightly daring. So I would email him more than necessary just so I could get my daily dose, get excited when I hear his name mentioned or just talk about him until everyone told me to shut up. Then I would bump into him and either be daring and talk or walk in the opposite direction so I wouldnt have to embarras myself. Then I would analyse what he was wearing, who he was talking too or which direction he was walking in. Sometimes if I saw him from the distance in conversation, I would keep staring but only if I didn't think he was looking.

I know if sounds crazy as I am no longer a teenager but this is normal in my world. I never have the courage to really approach someone I like.


----------



## bestgal

radiancia said:


> Yep...unrequited love is a recurring theme in my life. Its funny, because there have been plenty of guys who like me...but none of them are ever the guys Im interested in. I pine for some unattainable dream after dream and it depresses me knowing that it'll never happen. As wonderful as my daydreams are...how do you realistically settle for less than what you truly want?


Omg, you sound just like me. I am also pining for some unattainable dream. The worse thing is that I always know they are too good for me and would never see me in that way but I cant stop dreaming. I even tell others that it would never work between me and that man because he would be after a different type of woman eg confident, louder, outgoing, wears a lot of smart dresses and high heels lol but I still hope that he will see the real me :roll


----------



## Cashew

Yes, there have been a few people I was completely OBSESSED with. One of them was a girl, I probably admired her more than anything but I wanted to be with her so bad for about three years. I mostly stalked her online, but I did go to places I knew she liked and hoped to run into her. I almost had a shot with her, but someone took that opportunity away and that was when I started to get over her

I also had a very large obsession for a guy online, it took another three years or so to stop thinking about him everyday. It always made me feel like I'd just been hit by a train when he crossed my mind. He cut off contact with me about four years ago, but I still wish I could talk to him again. Things have changed, I wonder what he'd think about me now..

I haven't admired anyone to those degrees since though. I admire my most recent (two years ago) best friend quite a bit though. But I want to be like her, not with her.

OHHH man it's weird to think about how I felt for these people


----------



## smokethevidence

Oh yes, indeed. Every waking moment I thought about her/agonized over her. It was a dominance thing. She manipulated me by calling me a coward and kept flirting with me to make me think there was still a chance we could get together. She knew what she was doing.


----------



## Lone Raccoon

I only really had about 10 crushes in my life... I checked out there facebooks a couple times, but beyond on that I felt like a TV crime villain, so I just tried to forget about them entirely.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

smokethevidence said:


> Oh yes, indeed. Every waking moment I thought about her/agonized over her. It was a dominance thing. She manipulated me by calling me a coward and kept flirting with me to make me think there was still a chance we could get together. She knew what she was doing.


I think she was keeping you as one of her options. If all else failed, she would have returned to you.

It's nasty to know someone keeps u as a backup...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Yes I'm actually currently obsessed with someone right now, but that's not healthy is it?Well I've done everything the OP has, just not all on the same person, but for the current one (yes I've been obsessed with more than one person already) I've done everything except trying to bump into him in public, I've prank called him, though I just called him and didn't say anything and hung up. I usually stop thinking about them after a while but for the mean time they're all I think about. Actually, I think its time to go check his Facebook again


----------



## glum chum

Reading everyone's comments above, I think I have it the _worst_, lol. My crush is actually someone from my old school, and I've only started obssessing over him recently never mind the fact that we have never spoken one to each other when I was at my old school. I even doubt he knows I exist, 'cause I added him on facebook like a month ago if I remember right and he hasn't accepted my invitation despite the fact that we have like 47 friends in common. Last year I thought he was cute, but I never really paid much attention to him. I don't know what made me obssess over this guy until recently where I'm at a new school with new friends, and new people. The world really sucks sometimes, lol.


----------



## odalisque

Yes, I have had many obsessions before, both with people in real life and people I only "know" on the internet. I get a little ridiculous with the cyber stalking but there has never been any in-person stalking.


----------



## Shadow2009

Yep.

And now i'm not sure if it's because I want to be like that person (because they represent everything I want in life and I want them as a friend) or if i'm just gay. Lolz.


----------



## whymee

not more then checking her facebook photos and i couldt stop thinking about her for some reason


----------



## ChrissyQ

I used to get my friend to drive by "Brayden's" house sometimes just so maybe i could catch a glimpse of him.. i look back on that now and think that was really phsyco!!


----------



## ApathyDivine

I have obsessed over certain individuals, though I have never stalked them, online or in person. I have 3 current obsessions right now. I see one of them almost every day at work, the other I go to the supermarket just to catch a glance at him as he works, but the last one is tricky. He's an online friend, but he takes long hiatuses from the internet. I have obsessed over him multiple times over these last 8 years..


----------



## Pandemic

I've experienced this quite a few times. Not just obsession but utter infatuation. It doesn't happen as frequently as it used to. This seems to be quite a common thing, how do you think it relates to SA?


----------



## Gryffindor85

I don't really get obsessed with people I really know, but as some of you may know, I'm very obsessed with Emma Watson, have 8 gigs of her pics on my hard drive, and constantly look for new photoshoots and stuff related to her.


----------



## mezzoforte

Yeah.


----------



## Marakunda

I've got an idol, someone I look up to, and desperately want to be like. I don't know if I'd say I'm obsessed with him though, I just really admire him...


----------



## NatureFellow

Obsession is a strong word, but I've been really into some girls.
The usual, facebook lurking.
constantly daydreaming about them etc. (even when they are in the same room)

When I type it out, it sounds very disturbing.
Ah well, toodles.


----------



## a degree of freedom

I'm happy to look, but cut myself off when it comes to gaining information about them except through conversation with that person. It's just one of my rules. Then I'll look only so much that I might passably be interested. I don't want the crappy crappy feelings that come with unreciprocated affection anymore. It's enough for one lifetime.

I can relate though. Just this last summer I had considered driving like 15 miles across town just to get gas at a gas station where a really cute and sweet girl worked, just for the chance to basically say hey hows it going pay for gas and leave.


----------



## wannabesomebody

Yeah, I'm going through it right now. I've done a lot of the things mentioned in this thread actually... it makes me feel really pathetic, lol.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Ya, it happens when I don't have anyone else to think about. I've never done anything especially creepy about it though.


----------



## Farideh

I wouldn't call it obsessed. It was just some little crush.


----------



## rockysowner

I feel the complete same way except about people who treat me poorly. I'm obsessed with knowing all about this person and why they think badly about me, I often get pissed when I see they have awesome lives that they don't deserve, even more believe that they are cooler than me. I spend my time caring about people that hate me and ignore the ones that care about me.


----------



## Kathykook

Used to be obsessed with a TA of mine. Went to all of his performances, just so I could see him. I wrote a rap song about him and me on his teacher evaluation. I collected all the drawings he made for a magazine. I was like Helga Pataki.

On Valentine's day, he gave me the biggest piece of chocolate because he was happy I went to his performance. I kept the wrapper for the rest of the school year.

Found his YouTube account, watched all his videos. Ive never been more nuts over anyone else in my life.
Recently, I saw him on a dating site. Oh the irony. He was so perfect.....oh the memories......


Occasionally, I'll go to a performance and see him in the playbill. I just smile.....because I know it's going to be a pleasant performance!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwilightOfTheGods

In the past, I've been fixated on two women in my life. My advice is to stop thinking about the person if ain't mean to be, as it's not worth the heartbreak or cost in peace of mind. But about stalking, I can't say I've done that.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

I have had so many obsessions throughout my life, it is crazy. And dangerous, in a way (just because it always leads back to painful memories or reminds me of how I'm not normal). However, they've never been romantic obsessions. Rather, they've been obsessions over people who I'd like to be.

In middle and high school, I was particularly obsessed with this one girl who was everything I could have ever hoped to be. She was tall and absolutely gorgeous with nice hair, perfect skin and beautiful blue eyes. She really was quite intelligent, but what I admired most about her was her ability to make friends. She made friends EVERYWHERE she went. And she's one of those people that everyone likes. I'm pretty sure she's never been rejected in her life. She got to travel all over the world and had a best friend since elementary school. Last I heard, she had a really good looking boyfriend. Ahh...what life would be like if I had been born her...
I used to stalk her on Facebook before she deleted me. I don't know if that's the reason why she deleted me, if somehow she found out, but I do know that her deletion was insulting, just because of who she was.

I was obsessed with many other girls in high school as well.

Now I'm more so obsessed with people in my extended family, particularly one cousin. She, too, has everything one could ever want. A close relationship with siblings, many, many friends and a long-term boyfriend. She is also extremely athletic and made varsity volleyball, basketball and track her freshman year in high school. She received numerous awards for her athletic abilities, was in the newspaper countless times, and received a lot of praise and approval from other people just because she was(is) so good. She was always reported to have one of the highest, if not the highest, scores during her games. In addition, she was captain of the volleyball and basketball teams in high school and captain of her college volleyball team. She was so good that, in fact, newspapers often reported her as one of the best volleyball players in the state. Nonetheless, she received athletic scholarship offers and actually played volleyball in college. She did all this while maintaining good grades, and even graduated college early. She has also had about ten or so jobs in her life. And why not? She has the personality to die for, the personality that everyone loves. She has the approval in everyone in our extended family, whereas I have several relatives that do not care about me. This year, she is getting the opportunity to be a bridesmaid in her sister's wedding, and gets to be an aunt. Her family also has a cabin that they go to frequently, something I've always thought would be neat. 
I often look at her pictures, admiring her from afar, and try to imagine how good life is, being her. And how much happier I'd be, if I were her. Because, let's face it. I don't have athletic talent. I don't have talent for anything, actually. I don't have a loving boyfriend. I'm never going to be an aunt. I'll never know what it's like to have many friends to hang out with, to go to dances with, to just be normal with. Also, I face a tougher time getting a job than she ever will.

I guess I mainly obsess over people whose lives I wish I could have, instead of my own. I can't ever express these thoughts around people I know, though. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## tutliputli

I think so, but it's always been inhibited by my fear of rejection.


----------



## ohionick

I remember being obsessed with this girl i worked with, at first she was hinting that she maybe wanted me, like always hugging me or even giving me a butt squeeze and of course i was loving it but after a while i stopped getting the attention and i asked her for her number and from than on i would always call her or leave messages on her myspace page, i felt kinda of pathetic because i knew this girl was way out of my league and was most likely dating alpha male types but i couldn't get the memo


----------



## yourfavestoner

yourfavestoner said:


> I'm going on my fifth obsession.
> 
> The only way they go away is by the obsession moving to a different person, for whatever reason. The worst part is some of them have shown interest in me, but I am simply unable to respond. If anything, they'd think I dislike them.


Still going on.

And it's still terrible.

I can't even describe how much I hate it, but I cannot get her out of my head


----------



## Ashley1990

mee there is a long list..
someSASers..
.harry potter..n
many more...aaah i want to clear somespace in my head....

cant just stop thinking abt everything


----------



## Lone Raccoon

I am kind of obsessed with this one girl. She is a 9/10. I dont connect with her though, she is a science geek and I am into music... Oh and she already has a boyfriend so it's kind of pointless to even think about.

I rarely get crushes anymore. Like maybe 1-3 mini crushes per year. The fade after a few weeks.


----------



## evelyn11

Oh yeah I was totally obsessed with a guy for nearly 5 years, the only difference is he actually liked me back and we ended up having a on-off relationship and I lost my virginity to him haha. Sometimes the crazy obsessiveness pays off.


----------



## RayOfLight123

My girlfriends mum


----------



## Ouch

I loved this girl named Bilge.She was so cute and smart yet so distant and cold.I asked her out a couple of times,she refused politely.One night I drank too much I called her and begged for her to take me,she refused again.This time quite rude.I cried for hours in front of a theatre.Then I went home.There was nothing I could do,so I laughed.


----------



## Princess143

Yes, passionate love itself is a deep obsession, I have experienced this feeling more then once...


----------



## Ape in space

Yeah, I've done all those things except prank calling. I don't think my stalking is anything too out of the ordinary, but it sure sounds creepy. Last week some chick called me on the phone. Turned out to be a wrong number, but her number automatically got stored in my phone under 'Received calls'. So I did a reverse phone lookup and found out her address. I'm not planning to go down there or anything, but it was kind of fun to learn more about someone I was curious about.


----------



## Freiheit

I'm still obsessed with my friend of 5 years. I think of him all the time, especially when I'm about to fall asleep. I stalk him online and I get overly excited and happy when he texts me. This used to suffocate me but I got used to it since I can't make it go away.


----------



## eefchan

Over a dead person yes. Multiple times. Even a dead guy's hand (Chopin -- ding!).

If you want a list I'd gladly give it. But the one I most obsessed on would be Charles Lutwidge Dodgson. Frankly, 99.999% of the people I obsessed over and idolize are either dead or dying.


----------



## jimkon1479

In high school, I did stalk a couple of girls. One of them got really scared and told me to stop following her. The other one, I happened to go find her locker and pass by that locker after class. I happened to give her flowers as a secret admirer and after I revealed myself, she smiled and laughed and said thank you. I thought that was a good sign so I asked if she wanted a boyfriend, if she wanted to go out and turned me down each time. She stopped sitting next to me in chemistry class. These instances I'm not very proud of and no clue what to do with girls then, (or now) but I know that increasing your exposure to them hurts your chances.


----------



## wootmehver

I was obsessed with a dead friend who lived in another state for awhile. I could have taken it into the romance-zone but I missed my chance, so there was definitely some morbid nostalgia and regrets. I would have some time travel fantasies where I go back in time and fix things. I would go online and try to find every piece of info on this person that I could. Wasn't really cyberstalking of course since I wasn't doing it to a living person.


----------



## TmastermanT

I'm still obsessed with that person even though I know the chances of me getting her is zero to none :/.


----------



## Yogurt

I was obsessed with Lil Bow Wow and Eminem when I was younger.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/cant-get-over-girl-who-called-me-a-creep-134501/

That pretty much sums it up. Please don't bump it.


----------



## kanra

Eh... considering everybody in high school and middle school thought I was creepy for no logical REASON, (**** THEM ALL ARRGGH) I started to believe it and tried acting like less of a creep and I'm still that way today. It's like it's been engraved into my brain that I'm creepy naturally. -.- I'm weird, but..

Anyway, I was obsessed with a football player in the beginning of high school for about 2 weeks and he was obsessed with me too. Except after a while he started trying to "show off" for me by acting like he's very interested in homework. At first I was like "ooh, that's so adorable! ^.^" But then it got really obvious that he was very stupid. At first I tolerated it but then I got sick of it and kind of creepy in a way.


----------



## lilasbaby

mari07 said:


> so are these things normal? or is it associated with SAD?


not just SAD, but anyone with things missing in their life are vulnerable to infatuation. its actually a part of your lost self that you are obsessed with. your subconscious think that that person holds that missing part of you required to make yourself whole and happy.

so you are not really obsessing with that person, you are desperately wanting whatever is missing in yourself


----------



## JenN2791

Been obsessed with the guy I'm seeing. We're not even all that serious anymore :\ and it hurts, but I can't seem to let go. I think about him almost 24/7, sadly. Then I think about all the faults I'm at that possibly factor into why we can't be a serious couple at all. Then I beat myself up for it... It's a vicious cycle really.


----------



## adam28

There was a girl I was friends with back in HS that I was kind of obsessed with for a while. Back then I didn't think I was good enough for her, and honestly I probably wasn't quite in her league so I decided to get into better shape. I lost 20 pounds and got into good shape, but I never told her how I felt. There was an awkward moment at the end of HS were it felt like she really wanted to say something to me, or wanted me to say something to her, but I let the opportunity pass. I haven't seen her since HS, and I regreted for years not telling her that I wanted to be more than just friends. The whole situation kinda reminds me of the movie "Just Friends" lol.


----------



## Tentative

Never been truly obsessed with someone. I've been very interested in several people, but none of those interests lasted very long.


----------



## Noll

Yeah, I don't stalk though. But I tend to daydream about the person a lot, which in a way is sad.


----------



## BlazingLazer

I find that a fascination with most people in general, along with having several crushes helps in not being obsessed with anyone in particular. You never stay fixated on one person for too long.


----------



## adam28

adam28 said:


> There was a girl I was friends with back in HS that I was kind of obsessed with for a while. Back then I didn't think I was good enough for her, and honestly I probably wasn't quite in her league so I decided to get into better shape. I lost 20 pounds and got into good shape, but I never told her how I felt. There was an awkward moment at the end of HS were it felt like she really wanted to say something to me, or wanted me to say something to her, but I let the opportunity pass. I haven't seen her since HS, and I regreted for years not telling her that I wanted to be more than just friends. The whole situation kinda reminds me of the movie "Just Friends" lol.


OMG I just realized I never really got over her. I mean she was one of my best friends... I have to atleast try to do something.


----------



## Rossy

No


----------



## AllToAll

Oh God, yes, and I hate it. I feel like such a loser afterwards (for lack of a better word). I'm taking a French class, and there's this really unconventionally adorable guy who always make the cutest/funniest remarks... I've really had to stop myself from stalking him on facebook. Damn you, facebook, for feeding my behavior!


----------



## elvin jones

Yes. She's my future sister-in-law. Talk about complicated.


----------



## softshock11

Yes. I've sent anonymous text messages and even contemplated going to their street and painting a mural to surprise them the next day but never reveal who i am.


----------



## HighTower

There was this girl in high school i fell in love w/. By the time i worked up the courage to confess it was too late. I too thought i wasnt good enough for her. I completely changed who i was for this chick. i joined sports, got in shape, joined clubs, excelled in everything i did just to prove myself. 4 years, i had to watch the men in her life come and go. It killed me inside. None of those idiots deserved her. And the worst part is, she knew this. She knew how i felt but didnt want to strain our friendship. she was all i thought about. Every relationship ive had since i fell for this gal has gone to ****. No matter how happy or "in love" i am, i can never get her out of my head. We were best friends for years. we even go to the same university now. One drunken night in tj, a lot of dancing, and a passionate makeout session later, i managed to cheat for the first time in my life (on my gf at the time) and turned our friendship to **** at the same time. 

I hate what my feelings for her can, and have had made me do. I hate that i can't stop loving her. i hate that she will never love me like i do her. this **** sucks.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Lol yes, it's kind of crazy. I haven't been really obsessed w/ someone in years, but I do occasionally day dream all day about a someone. Like I have elaborate day dreams about being w/ people. And today I was day dreaming about this guy that goes to my school, and even at work, I work w/ kids, I was day dreaming about him and I was supposed to be watching the kids, and I didn't notice one of them walked away and went through the door, and he got yelled at and I was so embarrassed. But all I wanted to do was think about him and my fake imaginary relationship w/ this guy, omg this sounds so pathetic, but this is me, this is my life, my pathetic life.


----------



## enfield

ahah my answer starts off like 'lol yes' too. but then it simply ends with 'it's dumb'.


----------



## foxwithwings13

I was obsessed with a girl when I was 16 (i'm a lesbian). I admitadly internet stalked her alot- like checking her facebook multiple times a day and googling her. i also live in the same neighborhood as her, so most nights I would take a walk just to walk by her house. I have noo idea if its normal. I never felt like it was normal. Perhaps its more common for people with SAD?


----------



## Kascheritt

Nope.


----------



## DS29790bb

Yep. I get attached to girls too easily.....it sucks because it takes so long to get over for me.

For example, and this is not a joke.......the only reason I went to the college I am at now was because the girl who I liked in high school went there. And we barely talked. That;s how obsessed I was with her. Then I met another girl at that school, was obsessed for her, met another, and am currently obsessed with her, and I expect that to continue forever.


----------



## Skoomax

Yupp, it's painful


----------



## KristinLeigh

I've done that. When I was younger, I really liked this guy and I couldn't help but be kinda stalker-ish towards him. I looked through his Facebook all the time, and would occasionally stop by his work just to see him(of course I didn't actually say anything haha.) So yeah, I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## speakout

Now I am obsessed with a guy that I believed he had a crushed on me and he had been obsessed with me before. This is weird and strange. Now he strikes the obsession back on me. I have suffered what he had suffered. He knew that it hurts me, why did he do that?


----------



## enfield

i was obsessed with a boy i stalked and later introduced myself to online lawl (there was no romantic component to the obsession). incidentally he was active on SAS a few years back. he went on to do great things / attract a lot of positive attention to himself from respectable people.


----------



## BestWishes

I have always been the type to be obsessed with the guy I like..but im having a problem obsessing over ex boyfriend who dosnt even care about me,but I cant get over it & its really disturbing..which I will speak to coubcleor soon..im depress because i like him & he probably forgot about me.


----------



## Boring Loser

I've been really obsessed with people to the point where they won't ever leave my mind. That is a horrible thing to get into, because the feeling just sucks. So i try not to. But no, i never stalked anyone or tried to find out information about them.


----------



## jrocket

In high school I was obsesses with boys. I would just stare at them all the time and fantasized about them all the time.


----------



## Starxed

Yep. I was that way with my first/ only boyfriend and now I'm so humiliated with how I was back then that its tough to think about.  I was such an idiot.. that kind of behavior ruined everything for me. It sucks because now I can't even talk to guys my age without feeling like a loser.. or talk at all lol.


----------



## TSpes

Yes, my elementary/middle school best friend. 
She wasn't even that good of a friend but she was the only one I had. 
At first it was just the two of us so it was really awesome, we hung out all the time, made each other little gifts etc. 
But eventually she made new friends and spent more time with them. I didn't so I stayed behind. I was literally desperate for some contact so I called her randomly every few days, just to check how she's doing. When I got really lonely I imagined what we would be doing if she were with me so she sort of became an imaginary friend to me instead of a real person. We did meet up a few times a month and it was always really fun but that was it.
Eventually I just stopped caring.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I seem to have crushes all the time but I know nothing about the girls I get crushes with. It's pretty silly when I think about it. I even sometimes know I have nothing in common with them or our views on the world are to different to make anything work. But meh. Can't change how I feel.


----------



## Witchcraft

I used to become obsessed with my husband every time he would leave me in the past...


----------



## purplerainx3

Sadly, I've done all of those things. If you count prank-calling as using an anonymous number and not saying anything on the other end, just to hear the person go "hello? hello?". (This was a few years ago, when I was a bit more pathetic and immature..)

But anyway, I think this behavior is somewhat normal for a person with social anxiety. Healthy? Maybe not. But "normal", whatever that is. I find that I develop these obsessive traits more when I reminiscent on the past and have little going on in the present, and my self-esteem is not at a super high level.


----------



## steffannypack

Yeah.....I used to be a little ol' creeper in high school. It was pretty much the same case with every guy I liked: figure out their school schedule, take the paths they take, constantly check their facebook, use my friends to do recon and all that jazz. I actually got to the point where I made conversations with them (awkward ones) and even texted them sometimes.

But I got really obsessed with this one guy after I got dumped by my lame bf, and I'll admit that I....printed out a picture of him and kept it under my pillow.

Yup.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

Yes, but he doesn't know i exist. I get new obsessions like every year.


----------



## bestgal

This has happened to me.

In high school, I did this to a guy who lived close to me. I used to hang around my his house all the time and then make calls to him pretending to be one of the girls just to hear his voice. At age 30, I now feel very foolish about it but at age 14 it was something I had to do. 

A few years ago I had a crush at work. I searched every piece of information about this man and read it like a hundred times. I was completely obsessed and now I feel stupid as others witnessed by behaviour and thought I was a nutter.

All I will say is be careful because these kind of obsession can be dangerous. I was lucky to have a few friends who kept telling me to get over it when I became too OTT about it. But I think one of my friends did worry that I would do something stupid because he was in my head 24/7. This is the part I regret though because I wasted so much time on a man who barely knew I existed. 

Don't ever let this obsession get in the way of your family life or friendships you may have.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

When I was in high school. :no Of all the people it could have been... It was a friend-with-benifits of my sibling, who lived at our house for a couple of months, and turned out to be an evil, manipulative, theiving ***** One of the few people I have truly hated in my life.


----------



## Smoothie

Not stalking,but thinking a lot about them,yes.Two,actually.
One is a guy I studied with,he is tall,handsome,funny,smart,etc just a great guy any girl would like to have as a boyfriend,I wanted to be his friend so bad,but never got to talk to him in person,only with an anonymous formspring account.

Other is my biology teacher from last year.Also tall,very smart and funny,handsome(not as much as the other)but I liked his looks,bald,bearded with roman shaped nose.He have a nice voice too,not deep or high.I have recently imagining what it would be like if he was not married and we married,living together and such.

I'm almost over the former,but it the feelings come and go.


----------



## Ro2

Currently, yes -- a girl a work with. I don't know if I would consider it stalking, but rather just overly infatuated -- thinking about somebody I will never have, looking at her pictures on Facebook, etc. I wish she was single, and I wish I had the guts to make some big move. 

I'm sure she thinks I'm crazy or something anyways, because one day I will talk to her, and the next day just completely ignore her with the realization that I will never have her. 

Now you guys probably think I'm crazy. Great.


----------



## catdoll

i think igot a little obsessed with oen guy i really loved, i checked his myspace alot and re-read his messages alot. thought about it ALOT. Maybe i was really obsessed :/


----------



## HopefulDreamer

I think about him a lot, but I don't stalk. Like I don't go on his Facebook. I did a few times to look at his pictures when I first added him to Facebook, but I do that to everyone when I first add them. I was just doing it to my grandma because she just go into Facebook, so I was looking at her photos. But I don't go on Facebook much. Only if I get a friend request, or on the rare occasion, an invite to some event.

Admittedly, I do fantasize though I try not to. As soon as I do, I try to redirect my thoughts to something else. I'm working on a book at the moment, and it has no romance in it, so I quickly think of it and what I want to add to it.


----------



## Monotony

Yep cant help thinking about her at least once every hour or so.


----------



## Aries33

you mean become so obsessed you'd stalk them , yer ive been there i think a lot of us have ( im presuming) its wierd but hey one day your stalking them then you walk past and see them and your like hey remember me , then you see them again 5 times just by coincidence and even tell them that lmao


----------



## Aries33

huh same with me i did the same thing with a old girlfriend , we had a good relationship going but it ended our friendship was even better then 5 years later after we split i ring he up and tell her i loved her and she said what are you stalking me psycho i was not that she knew since that day ive ruined everything , have a real hard time talking too women let alone trying to even find a friend,and hey your not a loser ok im the loser , a real loser ive failed at everything in life 

------------------------



Starxed said:


> Yep. I was that way with my first/ only boyfriend and now I'm so humiliated with how I was back then that its tough to think about.  I was such an idiot.. that kind of behavior ruined everything for me. It sucks because now I can't even talk to guys my age without feeling like a loser.. or talk at all lol.


----------



## millyxox

Yes, it was very unhealthy, I'm really glad that I stopped. I realized that the reason why I was obsessed with this guy was because he had all of the qualities I lacked & wanted in myself. I started to work on myself & soon enough, it faded away. Now I try my best to not get attached to people because when I do, it gets very toxic & I lose my sanity.


----------



## Rabbitheartedgirl

I'm scared as I've never had an obsession with someone until now. It sucks. I felt like I was just getting things all sorted out. I managed to seem normal at work, my nerves are somewhat under control and can easily make conversation with my colleagues but then an old college acquaintance came into the store that I work at and bam! I'm obsessed with him. I daydream about him all the time. I've added him on facebook and even managed to summon up enough courage to start having a conversation with him via messaging him. Over these past few days I've managed to work out his shifts (he works nights) by keeping note what time he replies and I find myself getting upset if he's checked him message and hasn't replied back as I worry I've said something wrong or I've bored him! Ugh!


----------



## SparklingWater

I think so, to a certain extent with my ex when we were still together, but I'm not sure. It was more suspicions of shady behaviors that led to kinda focusing on him and figuring out what the hell was going on. Also everything that I suspected was true so there's that lol. 

Hindsight being what it is, I should've just left him as soon as my trust in him faltered as I don't believe there's a relationship with no trust. 

Whatever, ya live, ya learn


----------



## bestgal

Rabbitheartedgirl said:


> I'm scared as I've never had an obsession with someone until now. It sucks. I felt like I was just getting things all sorted out. I managed to seem normal at work, my nerves are somewhat under control and can easily make conversation with my colleagues but then an old college acquaintance came into the store that I work at and bam! I'm obsessed with him. I daydream about him all the time. I've added him on facebook and even managed to summon up enough courage to start having a conversation with him via messaging him. Over these past few days I've managed to work out his shifts (he works nights) by keeping note what time he replies and I find myself getting upset if he's checked him message and hasn't replied back as I worry I've said something wrong or I've bored him! Ugh!


Yeah it's scary but it's also exciting. I went through a period a while back when I was so obsessive but now I miss those times because they were really fun whereas now I don't have anyone to dream about anymore. I probably need a new crush lol.


----------



## SecretLife2013

pikabird said:


> ...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
> i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


Yes, you pretty much just described my life. lol I'm always obsessed with someone at any given time. Usually it's a celebrity, but sometimes I obsess over real people too.

I've been obsessed with a married coworker for about two years now. Basically, I think the man is gorgeous and we worked on a few projects together- not very closely, but closely enough for us to become aware of each other's existence and to acknowledge each other with a "hello" when we cross paths. Recently, we've had a few brief conversations that consisted of more than "hello," but I still wouldn't consider us to be friends or anything. (I was actually the one to start all of these conversations now that I think about it, lol, but he at least always says hello when he sees me.)

So anyways in my warped mind, I feel like he's maybe _somewhat _attracted to me also and that's why our interactions are so guarded. I have had married men flirt with me before, but I don't think he's that type. I sort of wish that he was that type because I'm obsessed enough with him that I feel like having a piece of him would be better than not having him at all, but honestly I don't think he would ever pursue me. But I get so excited inside when I see him and talking to him even for a minute just makes my day. Pathetic, I know, but I don't often meet single (or married) men that I feel so intensely attracted to so the fact that he's RIGHT THERE in my workplace and we're sort of on friendly terms makes me feel like it's so unfair that he has to already be married. Actually, it would probably be easier for me to get over him if he was single because then I'd have to admit to myself that he's not with me because he doesn't want to be and not just because he already has a wife.


----------



## mark555666

ok, I feel ultra crap now.


----------



## cozynights

Yes. But I only stalk them online because they're usually not even from my city. I fantasize about them while looking at pictures of them and create a story for us that usually lasts months, so it's quite silly.


----------



## SecretLife2013

I forgot to mention that I'm obsessed with my cat too. It's actually the most fulfilling obsession I've ever had because it's mutual. She's the one who stalks me though. :lol


----------



## Riri11

wootmehver said:


> Yes. I have been so obsessed that I wanted them to merge with me and become sort of a colonial organism...I wanted to breathe, eat, think and feel them 24/7, be innundated by their beloved essence inside and out. I wanted to know what they know and feel what they feel. I felt sooo sure that they could fill my psychological deficits forever, that they were the missing piece of my existential jigsaw puzzle.


thats beautiful


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Yes I used to do it more when I was in school around girls more often, but I think that me having Borderline Personality Disorder makes it worse when it comes to fantasizing and obsessing over people.


----------



## ripsta99

ok im gonna share this weird thing about me ive never told anyone:
i always find a crush on a girl and i fantasize about us being together. lately ive had fantasys about a girl (for over 2 yrs) and starting a family with her. id literally be in a situation and just imagine her there with me.

i know its sad.


----------



## mark555666

Stop thinking do more.


----------



## villadb

What most of you say seems pretty normal to me. Nothing wrong with desiring someone especially when few of us have girl/boyfriends, it's human nature. For me I love this girl and her facebook updates come up on my homepage thing anyway so I don't see a problem with looking at her page. I don't consider it stalking. That phone thing is a bit dodgy ground though...


----------



## 7thLetter

Yes, there was this girl that I was MADLY obsessed with. I've never been so obsessed with anyone else like that in my life. The crush started in grade 8, and lasted until grade 10. 2 years of thinking of her non-stop, and constantly crying. There were times she tried to talk to me but I blame my introversion and SA.. But there was this time that we had to find a partner in our class and talk about our summer vacation, everyone found their partners, and me and her were the only ones without one. So we became partners, and told each other about our summer vacation. Then I stalked her twitter, then on the same day, she posted something like, "I want to know you." I'm pretty sure it could've been about me. So I made a twitter then I fkin followed her.. I'm so stupid lol.. She didn't even tell me she had twitter but I just searched her up and followed her. So she stopped making tweets. I let it go for a week, but still didn't tweet anything. So I unfollowed her and deleted my twitter. After months she deleted her twitter too. Right now she made a new one but idc about her anymore, that was years ago. But yeah, other crushes after her weren't as crazy. I did have another crush after her that lasted 2 years also, but I didn't cry that much. After, other crushes lasted a couple months, and now I really like this other girl right now. Almost been a year, and I'm pretty sure she likes me too. I hope to make some progress with her.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Yeah, I've been obsessed with someone. I know it's unhealthy and the person I have obsessed over I shouldn't. My feelings for this person is intense compared to anyone else where you have idealistic thoughts like, "I'll never meet anyone else this great." I know I am idealizing the person, but still. I've liked this man for three-almost-four years now. It's not about me being scared that he doesn't like me, because I know he does. It just can't happen. Unrequited. Timing and life circumstances is off.


----------



## mardymoo

There is this one guys facebook who I regret falling out with as I had feelings for him which I don't think were reciprocated that I keep looking at. I see hes got a new girlfriend and it hurts and I'm kinda jealous so I don't know why I keep doing this.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I am very strict and careful not to become obsessed. It isn't healthy, it isn't helpful and I don't think it's fun either.


----------



## march_hare

right now im obsessed with my exboyfriend. my behaviour and thoughts are becoming ocd like and it's getting a bit scary.


----------



## Sam M.

Unfortunately yes. It's not something I'm happy about. 
I "stalked" my ex-girlfriend. I did it primarily to see if she was single, or was with someone. If she was single, I would try and contact her. I also stalked her a bit when we were together, because she was talking to other guys and having them at her house.

I don't know if that makes it any better. I wasn't really in control of myself at the time. Love and all.


----------



## Marc999

pikabird said:


> ...like so obsessed that you started stalking them?... and fantasizing about them all day?
> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.
> i'll start stalking them online, too. i'll google search their name in order to find anything relating to them on the interwebs. if they have a myspace/facebook, i'll start looking at it all the time.. and i prank call. i'll also find ways to 'accidentally' walk by them in public. is this normal? has anyone else done this? D:


.......Geeez, that's umm rather scary. 
No, that's not normal and you'd best be careful how far you take that. I'd be quite disturbed to find out.

People, this is precisely why you need to be careful what information you provide on social networking sites. In order to avoid feeding information to these stalkers.

I've been on the receiving end a couple times that I recall. Once when some anonymous girl was leaving me folded up letters under my windshield wiper blades about how much she liked me and wanted to talk to me. That may sound cute, but if the source is never revealed, that's rather weird and stalker'ish.


----------



## bobbythegr8

I've done this, quite a few times actually, especially when I was around 12 years old. If only I knew or could work up the courage to just go up and talk to her! ARGHH


----------



## Cheskey

Never really hardcore stalked, but I did become infatuated with a teacher once. To be fair, she was giving me a LOT of emotional support with my SA...
But yeah, whatever, I maybe memorised her timetable and waited around areas I know she'd be in and pop into her classroom even with nothing to say.

Also I guess at the clinic I attend I'm always watching my therapists just make coffee and talk to other people and stuff.
That might just be because I'm way too paranoid about THEM watching ME, though hahh..
Then I spend half my time purposely avoiding them.

So no, I don't think I've been "obsessed", but still.
Oh yeah, I also spent a lot of time fantasising but I learned to put those thoughts out my of head.

It must just be something to do with authority uwu


----------



## Torkani

Yeah, i've been obsessed over someone before. I even got the courage to talk to her on facebook, but she turned me down. I then started sending her messages telling her I loved her for about a month, which afterwards I stopped and that was that.


----------



## awkwardsilent

I can get slightly obsessed I guess. I mean I have a hard time not thinking about them, and I smile more when I am in their company. I guess I get crushes and the crushes last a long time. u Stalking is not okay though, if your crush realised you were stalking them they would feel very ncomfortable and like their privacy was being invaded. 

I honestly usually just start avoiding people when I feel like my feelings are getting too intense. I stopped talking to one friend for almost a year because I just couldn't take how "crazy" he made me feel. Its just not okay to stalk, ever.


----------



## TheOtherChosenOne

I find that if I really like someone I go through "waxing" and "waning" periods. When I'm 'waxing' I'm basically obsessed; I find myself thinking about them all the time, fantasizing, having a hard time focusing on other things because I'm so preoccupied with these feelings. I'll often end up getting depressed eventually, kind of like the come down after the high. When I'm 'waning' I'm still thinking about them a lot, but I find that I have it more under control and I'm not feeling this intense longing 24/7. If it's good for nothing else, I've written some decent poetry while in the grip of obsession.


----------



## O Range

I wish I was interesting enough to stalk and obsess over.

Bad thing is, it'd be hard for me to be stingy with affection to keep them on me and they'd get sick of me pretty fast.


----------



## vtec

no sorry im not creepy like that


----------



## sas111

Guilty of this..I'm one creepy, obsessive sick fuc k. I would love to have someone think of me the same way. It's always been someone who I never met IRL or barely even know..but in my imagination we are head over heels. Not to mention all the sex I get is in my head, I meet someone who I adore and go to my empty bed and have the best sex.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes


----------



## Chelse

pikabird said:


> whenever i like a guy that i can't have, i'll start thinking about him all the time and constantly thinking up things i could of, would of, should have said to them in past conversations. i'll imagine scenarios of us doing various things that couples do together.


I do this ALL the time! Its like I don't even think about doing it, I just engage in these dialogues. I obsess over the script of our conversation, like I perfect each sentence over several days. Really romantic stuff that would probably alienate me in real life anyways. Its my sad fantasy really. Sometimes its not a particular particular person, but some random I made up in my head.

Wikipedia has a page on this in case you're curious, I stumbled across it a few weeks ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagined_interaction


----------



## OverComeIt

No.


----------



## CourtneyB

Chelse said:


> I do this ALL the time! Its like I don't even think about doing it, I just engage in these dialogues. I obsess over the script of our conversation, like I perfect each sentence over several days. Really romantic stuff that would probably alienate me in real life anyways. Its my sad fantasy really. Sometimes its not a particular particular person, but some random I made up in my head.
> 
> Wikipedia has a page on this in case you're curious, I stumbled across it a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagined_interaction


Telepathy. Are we the same person?:idea


----------



## enfield

never obsessed over anyone. neh-ver. never. imagining conversations isn't obsessing.


----------



## tieffers

After reading OP's post, I can say for certain I've never been obsessed like that. I feel bad about looking at people's photos that they made public just out of innocent curiosity...even my family. Which is dumb, because I wouldn't mind people viewing my public info at all, so I probably need to relax. Sometimes I fixate (ugh, is that a synonym for obsess?) on a person or a thing I said or they said or what I could say or shouldn't have said for long periods of time. I blame it on my OCD because it's usually exacerbated by worrying.

I've never quite understood wanting someone because they don't want you. I have this really convenient thing where if a person doesn't like me, or even if I perceive they don't like me, all thoughts related to them kind of just shut down and I don't really ever think of them anymore. I recently had this friend who I hung out with all the time, was really friendly with her, and then she said something kind of passive-aggressive and instead of feeling bad, I just...stopped feeling anything. I think it's something unconscious I do to avoid getting hurt.

I actually obsess about coming off as obsessed, so I go out of my way to act unaffected with people. But that's probably not good either.



foxwithwings13 said:


> I was obsessed with a girl when I was 16 (i'm a lesbian). I admitadly internet stalked her alot- like checking her facebook multiple times a day and googling her. i also live in the same neighborhood as her, so most nights I would take a walk just to walk by her house. I have noo idea if its normal. I never felt like it was normal. Perhaps its more common for people with SAD?


I've read that behavior like this is more common in people with social anxiety, yes. Some people don't have 'normal' (I hate using that word) ways of conveying their feelings to people, so they don't talk to them and instead find outlets for their attraction in strange and secret ways. Don't feel bad. Unless someone does something with the intention of hurting another person, whatever they did is automatically forgivable (in my mind).



Chelse said:


> I do this ALL the time! Its like I don't even think about doing it, I just engage in these dialogues. I obsess over the script of our conversation, like I perfect each sentence over several days. Really romantic stuff that would probably alienate me in real life anyways. Its my sad fantasy really. Sometimes its not a particular particular person, but some random I made up in my head.
> 
> Wikipedia has a page on this in case you're curious, I stumbled across it a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagined_interaction


That's a good article, but I don't quite agree with



> 1. Frequency-How often a person has IIs ranging from rarely to quite frequently. For example, lonely people have fewer IIs because they have fewer interaction scenes to access compared to nonlonely people (Honeycutt, 2003).


Wouldn't lonely people have more IIs than nonlonely people, because they have less actual interaction? Brilliant writers are often introverted daydreamers, for example. I think some of the quietest people probably have the most active minds.

I'm sorry, I'm starting to derail. This post is so hideously long.


----------



## captain cosmic

I'm obsessed with someone right now. Sometimes I see her in the hallway at start walking near her with the intention of talking to her, and then I get too scared and keep on walking. And eventually, I come back around, and the process repeats itself. Unless she's dumb, she probably notices it, and is creeped out by me.

I've even found her Facebook and Twitter and just creep it. I was able to force myself to stop doing that for about a couple weeks to a month, and then I caved again. It's addictive. It's like a drug.

I have the imagined interactions, too. Sometimes I fantasize about being with her, but then I might see her at school having fun with friends, being social, or I see how cool she is on her Facebook, and realize I could never keep up with her. I'm not fun, I don't party, I'm not interesting, etc. She probably has fun friends that engage in typical teenage/young adult activities with her, like drink or whatever. And a ton of guys interested in her. I should really just forget about her to save myself the pining.


----------



## blue the puppy

in a word, yes.


----------



## Astrofreak6

Yes I have! When I fall in love i can't think of anything else rather than the person, when am I gonna see them again, where are they and I also fantasize a lot about them.

Maybe that's not healthy, but that's how I roll. I can't concentrate, it just gets me completely!


----------



## Saaaammmm

I thought i was the only one who did this, im so glad i found this site...its made me feel like im not weird


----------



## Chelse

CourtneyB said:


> Telepathy. Are we the same person?:idea


Ha I'm so glad someone else does it too!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

yup. there was this girl at my school I liked. she was in my English class during Junior year but we hardly spoke to each other. than during Senior year, I often saw her in the hallway on my way to class. I wanted to at least say "hi" to her but was to afraid to. kinda weird, cause I didn't like her til Senior year.


----------



## handsupmidnight

My entire life can be divided into different periods, each one representing a different obssession with someone. There have been gaps, but in a way, I obsessed with something instead.


----------



## renegade disaster

lesson 1 of being a stalker, never tell people you stalk 

I can online stalk, usually only to find out what type of a personality they are, I cross examine the things they've written and psycho analyse them to find if we are compatible. if I think we aren't then I lose interest.

in terms of being obsessive, I worry about what people I like might be thinking about me ,so I might find as many ways as I can to piece together their thoughts so I can build up an idea. or search for any other clues that might indicate they dislike me. thoughts-wise I obsess over everyone. I go over situations which may never occur with friends,family,people i've briefly met. I plan out possible conversations in my head and what i'd do in a hypothetical situation, this is all done to potentially avoid any embarrassment and to handle things in the best possible way for all people involved. but it never goes how I would hope.


----------



## hammerfast

yes , I met this black haired lady in hungary I've been obsessing with her since


----------



## eveningbat

Certainly, and it has always turned bad on me.


----------



## mark555666

Yes, it was an long road. Don't dream and be realistic.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

I've never been obsessed with anyone nor do I really like anyone. I just think everyone is OK.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

captain cosmic said:


> I'm obsessed with someone right now. Sometimes I see her in the hallway at start walking near her with the intention of talking to her, and then I get too scared and keep on walking. And eventually, I come back around, and the process repeats itself. Unless she's dumb, she probably notices it, and is creeped out by me.
> 
> I've even found her Facebook and Twitter and just creep it. I was able to force myself to stop doing that for about a couple weeks to a month, and then I caved again. It's addictive. It's like a drug.
> 
> I have the imagined interactions, too. Sometimes I fantasize about being with her, but then I might see her at school having fun with friends, being social, or I see how cool she is on her Facebook, and realize I could never keep up with her. I'm not fun, I don't party, I'm not interesting, etc. She probably has fun friends that engage in typical teenage/young adult activities with her, like drink or whatever. And a ton of guys interested in her. I should really just forget about her to save myself the pining.


I am going through this again with a woman who showed me kindness recently these past two semesters... ugh.  FML


----------



## Raynic781

Mostly with celebrities (example: Ben Barnes, Tom Hiddleston), but I don't "stalk" them, lol! I obsess over them for like a week, and then I'm over them. I don't obsess over "normal" people if that makes sense.


----------



## SecretLife2013

Raynic781 said:


> Mostly with celebrities (example: Ben Barnes, Tom Hiddleston), but I don't "stalk" them, lol! I obsess over them for like a week, and then I'm over them. I don't obsess over "normal" people if that makes sense.


Good taste! I was obsessed with Ben Barnes for a few weeks after I saw him in "Dorian Gray."  I'm pretty much over it now although I still like him. If only I could get over my co-worker obsession! He's so gorgeous...:yes


----------



## jlscho03

Got a very bad case of obsession! I bet no one can beat this (which shows how sad I really am).

Try meeting someone you are extremely attracted to during a class. I never had the courage to ask him out (nor did he, I assume, as I thought that it was a mutual attraction). I even joined facebook for a glimmer of a hope that we would connect in some way (and I tried doing this in the least creepiest way possible). Nothing went anywhere. So I didn't want to push anything.

Once the class ended, we never saw each other again, but I never forget. He really stood out to me as being such a great person, attractive to me, and he seemed perfect (probably due to the fact that I hardly knew him).

I still, four years later, fantasize about him, and, never having a boyfriend, it has become my ideal image of a partner that I will turn down any guy who is not similar to him (not that that happens, but recently it did and the guy is not like him at all).

I'm 22 and never had a boyfriend. I just need to get over him - we didn't even get to the friend level (hardly acquaintance level, even).

From continue to online stalk him (I got rid of facebook due to extreme anxiety / depression over it), he _might_ be gay. I refuse to think that, but if he were, I wouldn't think any less of him because he has morphed into this awesome image in my mind. If that case, I would settle with being his friend. 

From this, if I have any children, my first son will be named after him. Crazy, I know, but even though I only talked to him twice, he impacted me that much with so little...

So, any one else want to raise the obsession level, and beat that?

Wow, I'm psychotic..... This is the one extreme case, I promise.


----------



## coconutt

I get too attached to people far too easily. I became obsessed with someone so much that thry were all i thought about all day. I felt sick when they didnt reply to me or if i couldnt talk to them. I was physically sick and lost sleep over it. I realised i needed space for myself and that done me the worldof good. Im starting to feel like it again though. I am starting to feel the same way i did and it worries me because i cant go through it again. It sends me into a real dark dark place to the point where ii cant function properley.


----------



## captain cosmic

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am going through this again with a woman who showed me kindness recently these past two semesters... ugh.  FML


Yeah, this girl talked to me once months ago, and I haven't been able to get her out of my mind since. I can't even find other girls attractive anymore, because I ultimately compare them to her, and they don't measure up.

I recently installed an add-on in my browser to block some sites. I blocked her Facebook and Twitter to prevent me from creeping them, because I was pretty much looking at them several times a day. Also blocked a few other sites that are just time wasters.


----------



## external

I had an obsession with a girl ( I'm Hetro female btw) just because she was everything I could ever want to be. Rich, gorgeous, smart, social, and she drew people to her like a moth to a flame. I only wish that I could be like that.


----------



## Tanked309

I used to, admittedly. It was out of pure jealousy, similar to the poster above me's situation. I sometimes still do, though, and I'd like to stop.


----------



## eveningbat

Definitely.


----------



## Rhirhi23

Sort of. It didn't go to the extreme but I was very much infatuated with this particular guy. 
Still sort of am.


----------



## Dat Gyul

Kind of..... lol
There was this nice looking Trini Indian guy in my high school who was a Senior when I just came in as Freshman and I loved looking at him but he didn't know I existed, it just so happened that a lot of our classes were in the same section of the school so I got to walk behind him and watch him a lot.


----------



## SarahSublimelyStrange

Yes, but I only think about them on and off, ya know daydream about us doing stuff together:cuddling, talking, etc. If they were around again, I wouldn't stalk or anything, but I also wouldn't know how to act either. I'd probably get paranoid thinking they know I think about them, and that would suck if they actually did. >///<


----------



## JustAPhase

I'll never stalk a person.. But this is actually happening to me right now. I can't stop thinking about this girl. She'll never want me. But she's all I seem to be thinking about. Even in my dreams she's there.

I guess it's not abnormal.


----------



## paul oakenfold

the only people i "obsessed" over are female that like me...seriously? why would they? i don't want to give them money...i don't want to love them....they are married...they have a boyfriend...

i live in this world where all females have morals...a wife will always be with his husband 100%...a girlfriend will be with his boyfriend 100%...

but that is 100% wrong...so i know that many wife's cheat...hell...i can go as far as to say that 80% of females cheat...this is hard to see because females cheat and are able to lie to their husbands or boyfriends...while guys cheating...this is hard for them to do.... they get caught 99.9% of the time. 

so i am not obsessed about any female at all...i am only obsessed why a certain female likes me...and then i have to shut her down and make her feel sad...to which i kind of feel obligated/responsible i made her sad.....sh#t...is like...i am to blame she likes me and i don't like her....

knowing full well, she is just the crumbs from another guy...i.e. she is pregnant and is only relying on me being single with money to support her and her ex-boyfriends kid....and only based on her looks...which she is all over me flaunting them...

hmmmm...

i don't like you...so that is my fault?


----------



## Melodies0fLife

Yeah, but only over someone I am crushing on. If you're just a friend, a co worker, a family member, an acquaintance, I won't obsess over you. In fact, I'm pretty emotionally detached from you. But if you are someone I like, you best believe that I'm thinking about you all day. I hate it because I can't focus much on anything else. I'm always in the corner, smiling to myself like an idiot.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Lol yeah,with a sociopath who wanted me to ***** for money for him
Never thought this back then but thank god for my depression and 3 overprotective potentially dangerous brothers lol if it wasnt for them id be his lil crack ho now,obsession are dangerous if u have one seek help


----------



## alone25

*Maladaptive daydreaming*

I do everything that the OP said in her post. I recently found out what was wrong. I suffer from Maladaptive daydreaming. I would become obsessed with a certain person but think and fantasize about them all the time. I would create worlds and stories with the people I was obsessed with at the time.

Here is an article on Maladaptive daydreaming. I read through most of these posts and it seems like a lot of you are displaying some of the symptoms. Hope it helps some. Sure did help me! I finally feel better because I used to think I was a psycho. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maladaptive_daydreaming


----------



## Ntln

Honestly, aside from one-week mini crushes, every time I get a crush on a girl, I develop proper oneitis. I'll think about her all the time and imagine being close to her. I just imagine doing normal girlfriend boyfriend things with her, just like joking around, cuddling, going places together etc. Which is quite pathetic, since I've only ever had a proper conversation with two of my crushes and only been friends with one.

As for stalking, not really. The worst things I've done are checking girls Facebook profiles to see if they have a boyfriend or not. And I usually get a massive adrenaline rush and lots of anxiety while doing this, because I have a phobia of getting caught somehow. Also, my last crush used to hang out in the library all the time, so I made up lots of excuses to go there (mostly just for myself) and possibly see her there. Not exactly nice, but far from the obsessive putting pictures of her on your wall and following her home thing you see in movies.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Oh yes. But that's a dark secret.


----------



## Justlittleme

I did, but I don't even know if I was real at that time, so yeah I do. But now I finally know how to control myself, the more I am learning about myself. It's not that I told the guy, I just mentally loved him? So, it's pretty much just being some girl who loved a guy but never told him because he wasn't right for her? ...... is that normal? LOL never looked at it in 3rd person like that.


----------



## Kalliber

JohnWalnut said:


> Oh yes. But that's a dark secret.


Same here...


----------



## nancymyers1

*obsession with people*

Yes, I have had multiple obsessions with people, usually men I am attracted to, the attraction shifts into obsession at some point, and then it's all consuming. I create the possibility of romance in my head and then when it's not fulfilled, I am crushed, it's like I set myself up for disappointment and misery. I ususally invest a lot of emotion and time into the obsession and the person has no idea because I'm pretty good at hiding it from them. I am currently in one with someone at work who happens to be my head boss, and it's been going on for over a year and I just found out he is dating someone here in town, so I am crushed once again. Now I am obsessing about him being with her. I know they usually will pass but it's so painful when I'm in them. What usually makes it pass is another obsession starts to replace it, but I don't want to be like this anymore. I'm on medication which does help, but doesn't stop it.


----------



## IRSadface

I have never obsessed over a real person, I would never allow it. I do have an obsession though but only with imperfect fictional characters that I can make fit into my imaginary scenarios. That's something that I get some comfort from and I don't have to deal with the heartbreaking part of knowing this person actually exists. It's more along the lines of imaginary friends I guess, but I've always had these types of friends ever since I was about 6 years old. They have names, personalities ect and I can't imagine ever letting go of them.


----------



## hammerfast

anyone I obsessed with turned ugly and fat , so no , not anymore


----------



## TastelessCookie

I'm obsessed with Hayley Williams


----------



## BillDauterive

Yes I have and with multiple people (but not at the same time however). I always move onto someone else when I get "bored".

I absolutely loathe and despise it, losing that control over myself and wasting my time on them when they have no interest in me. I could be spending that time doing something else.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I was kind of obsessed with a girlfriend I had several years ago; she just seemed so graceful, elegant, kind and beautiful. I could hardly believe she took such an interest in me.

It was difficult, to say the least, to let go of her.


----------



## Caterpillar13

The worst is when a guy knows your infatuated and tries to use it to his advantage.. and lead u on then drop u and pick u up again when he feels like It


----------



## butterflyaway

I am so glad I found this site!

I realize this thread has not been active for over a year... actually, for the same amount of time that I have not been active in my stalk-ee's life. The problem with being a stalker is you can't let anyone know, but they already know because its obvious. 

I have been obsessed and was actively stalking a man for a year. Within the past year I have physically removed myself from his life, but there's still Facebook. Which I, of course, created a fake profile with pictures of a hot girl whose page happened to be public and I had several conversations with him via Facebook. Have you ever heard of spokeo? Well, for $15 its a stalkers paradise. I am not proud of my actions and the anxiety that it has brought me has kept me in the house for the past year. I only leave if leaving is a must and I feel like a total failure.


----------



## catjj6977

*help*

omg im so going to come into this group so often im so obsessed with this man i never even dated i drive by his house i wish i didnt know where he lived im stalking him, i saw a girl go to his door n im tripping out, its none of my buisness who she is but i want to know, she was only there for about 2o minutes i went back to get her lincense plate but she was gone i want to hire a private dectective to find out who she is i feel so damn crazy now this would make since if i had ever dated him but i havent any suggetions when i feel like going by his house im going to come in here so u all can talk me out of it , i mean what good do it do n what can i do nothing right :mum


----------



## slowlyimproving

catjj6977 said:


> omg im so going to come into this group so often im so obsessed with this man i never even dated i drive by his house i wish i didnt know where he lived im stalking him, i saw a girl go to his door n im tripping out, its none of my buisness who she is but i want to know, she was only there for about 2o minutes i went back to get her lincense plate but she was gone i want to hire a private dectective to find out who she is i feel so damn crazy now this would make since if i had ever dated him but i havent any suggetions when i feel like going by his house im going to come in here so u all can talk me out of it , i mean what good do it do n what can i do nothing right :mum


You seriously need to get a grip. Get her license plate? Are you dangerous? That's psycho!

What if you were going out with him and he dumped you? How would you react?......Keep away from his house. This isn't going to end well. He might get a restraining order on you.


----------

